# Nvidia GTX 670/680: Verringerte Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2012)

Die Redakteure der Website Hardware & Computer - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net stellten fest das der aktuelle WHQL Treiberfür Nvidia Karten(301.42) die Leistungsaufnahme der 28nm Karten senkt. 
Während die Leistungsaufnahme der GTX 670 und 680 im Idle Mode bei einem Monitor statt 21 bis 23 nur noch 14 bis 16 Watt beträgt ist die Differenz beim Multi Montior Betrieb noch größer. Hier sinkt der Wert von 47 auf 23 Watt.
Neben der geringen Leistungsaufnahme lohnt es sich auch aufgrund der guten Performance den Treiber zu aktualisieren.

Quellen:
Neuer Treiber senkt Leistungsaufnahme für GTX 670 & 680 - ComputerBase
Neuer Treiber fr GTX 680 und GTX 670 halbiert Leistungaufnahme im Multi-Monitor-Betrieb [Update] - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net
Neuer Treiber lst Probleme bei NVIDIAs GTX 670 und 680 mit der Idle-Leistungsaufnahme - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net

Eigene Meinung:
Grade das man im Multi Monitor Betrieb weniger verbraucht klingt super. Die Karten sind eh schon sehr sparsam und man darf gespannt auf weiter Treiberupdates für Kepler sein.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*

Coole Sache, habe noch nie gehört das ein Treiber auch den Stromverbrauch senken kann.
Ich habe den 301.42 Treiber schon installiert


----------



## ViP94 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*

Da ist Nvidia echt nochmal ein Glücksgriff gelungen!

Bin auf die neue 7970 gespannt, die dann mit 1100 MHz wohl ein bisschen schneller als die 680er sein wird.
Und der Stromverbrauch soll ja dann auch sinken, aber dass er in die Gefilde eine 680er kommt, erst jetzt nach dem Update, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Chinaquads (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*

ist der treiber ausschließlich für die 6xx Reihe oder kann man den auch für die 5xx Reihe nutzen?

Ich bin nämlich nicht wirklich begeistert von den momentanen Treibern für meine GTX570

edit: den hab ich ja schon drauf


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*

Bei meiner GTX480 läuft Crysis 2 und Battlefield 3 erheblich langsamer mit diesem Treiber.

Wenn ich den alten komplett wieder neu installiere +  vorher Drivercleaner läufts immernoch so langsam.


----------



## Deimos (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*

Very nice! Gerade beim MM-Betrieb darf sich AMD gerne eine Scheibe von NV abschneiden. Als direkt Betroffener (3x FullHD Landscape Eyefinity) müsste der hohe Stromverbrauch im Idle nun wirklich nicht sein.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Treiber auch in Sachen Stabilität zu überzeugen vermag. Von den bisherigen Treibern für die GTX6XX-Karten durfte man ja nicht nur positives lesen (generelle Kompatibilität Multimonitoring, Downsampling, Blackscreens, etc.).


----------



## KrHome (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*

Da hat sich ht4u wohl einfach vermessen. Die GTX 680 verbraucht schon seit Release etwa 15 Watt im Leerlauf (vgl. PCGH Test) und der Multimonitor Verbrauch hängt entscheidend davon ab, was für eine Monitorkombination man dranhängt. Sind es identische Modelle/Timings/Auflösungen, liegt der Verbrauch schon seit dem GF114 Release kaum höher als mit nur einem Monitor.

Also alles wie gehabt.


----------



## Jabberwocky (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*

eigentlich ne gute sache, dafür läuft D3 nicht mehr flüssig 

also in meinem fall, finger weg vom neuen treiber.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*

Leider hat der neue Treiber mir die 3D Vision Funktion korrumpiert. 

Finger weg.

Hab wieder alten drauf, alles geht wieder.


----------



## marcus_T (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*

^^bei mir mit der 680 funktioniert Crysis2 sowieso nicht nicht in 3D egal welcher Treiber....
BF3 muss man nicht mal was einstellen außer 3D im Treiber zu aktivieren.

ich verkaufe mein 3d zeugs wieder bis man sich das  ohne brille antun und genießen kann


----------



## Dana_X (9. Juni 2012)

Hi !

Wie stehts mit der 690GTX?
Die habe ich drin, das wäre mal interessant.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Shadow Complex (9. Juni 2012)

Der Treiber hat zumindest was einen Monitor angeht nichts am Stromverbrauch verändert, siehe PCGH-Test: Test der Nvidia Geforce GTX 680: Ist AMDs Radeon HD 7970 geschlagen? - Seite 3
Da hat die GTX 680 auch schon 15 Watt benötigt.



> Im Test der GeForce GTX 680 bedeutete dies, dass die Grafikkarte in  diesem Betriebsmodi seinen GPU-Takt auf 549 MHz absenkte und den  Speichertakt auf 1502 MHz beließ. Ähnlich hätte es sich nun eigentlich  bei den GeForce-GTX-670-Modellen verhalten sollen, doch mussten wir dort  überwiegend feststellen, dass der Anschluss unterschiedlicher Monitore  es den Modellen dennoch erlaubte den GPU-Takt auf 324 MHz, den  Speichertakt auf 162 MHz zu senken. Das bedeutete Idle-Modus.



Also hat sich am Stromverbrauch der GTX 670 bei mehreren Monitoren nicht geändert, nur der der GTX 680 konnte gesenkt werden.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bei meiner GTX480 läuft Crysis 2 und Battlefield 3 erheblich langsamer mit diesem Treiber.
> 
> Wenn ich den alten komplett wieder neu installiere +  vorher Drivercleaner läufts immernoch so langsam.


Ich hatte auch massive Performance-Probleme mit dem neuen Treiber. Anscheinend gibts da irgendwie Stress mit Karten der 400/500er-Serie, vor allem wenn man mit dem Afterburner übertaktet hat. Ich hab einfach wieder den Vorgänger installiert und siehe da, es läuft alles wieder rund

Gruß


----------



## stylemongo (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*

Kann ich bestätigen bei mir gibt es mit 3D Vision und dem neuen Treiber auch Probleme, ich hoffe das bald eine neuer für die 690er kommt...


----------



## Peter/HT4U (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*



KrHome schrieb:


> Da hat sich ht4u wohl einfach vermessen. Die GTX 680 verbraucht schon seit Release etwa 15 Watt im Leerlauf (vgl. PCGH Test) und der Multimonitor Verbrauch hängt entscheidend davon ab, was für eine Monitorkombination man dranhängt. Sind es identische Modelle/Timings/Auflösungen, liegt der Verbrauch schon seit dem GF114 Release kaum höher als mit nur einem Monitor.
> 
> Also alles wie gehabt.


 
Nein, haben Sie nicht . Und es sind auch nur zwei Nachrichten mit nicht einmal soviel Inhalt, dass man es nicht lesen könnte .


----------



## KrHome (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*



Peter/HT4U schrieb:


> Nein, haben Sie nicht . Und es sind auch nur zwei Nachrichten mit nicht einmal soviel Inhalt, dass man es nicht lesen könnte .


 Die Usernews ist nicht korrekt und es ist nicht meine Aufgabe deren Richtigkeit anhand der Quelle zu überprüfen.

Der Treiber behebt laut heutiger News auf der Main das seit langem vorhandene Problem der Lastspitzen bei geringer Last (im Idle State). Das hat aber überhaupt nichts mit generell niedrigerem Stromverbrauch der Karten im Idle zu tun. Denn wenn die Karte sich wirklich nur im Leerlauf befindet ist (also auch keine Diagnoseprogramme laufen) tut sich am Verbrauch überhaupt nichts. Der war dort nämlich vorher schon sehr niedrig.


----------



## SirGonzo (10. Juni 2012)

Finger Weg von diesem Treiber . Bei meiner gtx 570 hat er erhebliche Performance Probleme verursacht . ​


----------



## steveO (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*

bei meiner gts450 lief streetfighter x tekken mit 9,8 fps xD   , den alten 28xtreiber drauf gemacht und alles lief wieder gut (69fps xD)... ich glaube der macht bei älteren grakas stress _._


----------



## stefan.net82 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nvidia GTX 670/680: Geringer Leistungsaufnahme durch neuen Treiber*

Finde es schon toll, das die Leistungsaufnahme durch den aktuellen Treiber gesenkt wird, aber zu welchem Preis? Was nutzt es, wenn gleichzeitig die tatsächliche Performance darunter leidet? Normalerweise sollte das jemanden bei Nvidia bereits vor Release aufgefallen sein, oder doch nicht?
Mir sind jedenfalls etwas höhere Stromkosten allemal Recht, solange die Leistung passt. Denke, jeder, der sich eine High-End Karte kauft, will ja genau die höhere Leistung und nicht einen möglichst geringen Stromhunger. Wird beides vereint, umso besser.


----------



## Kultig (11. Juni 2012)

Kann auch nur abraten von dem Treiber. Mein Diablo 3 fängt, bei gleicher fps wie vorher, jetzt aber an zu "blättern"... Habe direkt den alten Treiber wieder installiert... alles wieder top


----------

